# This is what we will be dealing with approaching November



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The Case for Obama | AGWEB.com


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

He say inflation is at lowest levels ever?? Huh?? Someone explain that one for me. Everything seems to cost more than it did a few years ago.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

*"His reelection likely means more regulation, particularly out of the EPA."*

Some is good, more will be catastrophic. This administration has shown over and over again that they are happy to use regulations to destroy the carbon-based energy industry in favor of the renewable industry that they and their backers have invested heavly in. We need renewables, but none of the technologies today can, or will, replace the carbon-based infrastructure we have today. Nor will they in the forseeable future. Sadly they are willing to destroy the country for their own gains.

*"One scary thought&#8230;if reelected, President Obama will likely move further to the left and pursue the liberal, class warfare, agenda that has been held in check by the Republican House."*

The EPA and the administration will destroy Agriculture as well. Only recently did they back off the farm dust regulations. They want to get rid of chemicals as well. A large portion of the population is now in cities and totally dependent on grocery stores to eat. The stores are totally dependent on imported food because we are slowly shifting our capabilities to exporting comodities. Much of that is happening, in my opinion, because they have made it too difficult to grow fruit and vegtables here. Oh darn, we may wipe out a bug species with our nasty chemicals. The fools in the cities are more worried about the bugs than the farmers and they worry about the poor mistreated animals because many think the store makes meat. The government will protect them though, by controling the imports. Once you get control of the food supply, you have control of the population. Nationalizing farms is an easy step after that.....after all, we're rich landowners. All it takes is a well publicized "food crisis" and a few riots...Which will be happily reported on by the liberial media.

When your political base is welfare-dependent city dwellers it's pretty easy to sell the concept of a government based on the progressive notions of an intellectual elite that favor rule by an aristocratic class of experts that know what is best for the masses. They will happily destroy any traces of our current government based on the inalienable rights of the people to govern themselves.

_"Independence can be trusted nowhere but with the people in mass. They are inherently independent of all but moral law." --Thomas Jefferson, 1819._

Sorry.....Rant over!


----------

